# New guy from Mississippi, just getting started



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Welcome and good luck with your build.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks, glad to be here


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to Microskiff.com! Sounds like you'll fit right in. Like the little skiff in the pics, that should do it!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

BudT said:


> Welcome to Microskiff.com! Sounds like you'll fit right in. Like the little skiff in the pics, that should do it!


Where in Mississippi r u located?


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

One can never have too many toys...2nd the welcome.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Now here is a true Southerner. Welcome Cej2525. Good to have you. We desperately needed a man with working brains.


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

In the old days they hung carpet off the boat to stop hull slap. Just saying........


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

taffrail said:


> In the old days they hung carpet off the boat to stop hull slap. Just saying........


Good thing I got a few yards of lime green shag in the attic!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

taffrail said:


> Now here is a true Southerner. Welcome Cej2525. Good to have you. We desperately needed a man with working brains.


Slow down a little! I'm sure I'll insert foot to mouth quick enough.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

nautilott said:


> One can never have too many toys...2nd the welcome.


But one can have too many projects.......


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Where in Mississippi r u located?


Jones County, above Hattiesburg.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

BudT said:


> Welcome to Microskiff.com! Sounds like you'll fit right in. Like the little skiff in the pics, that should do it!


It's been posted on here before but it was made in Mobile by the Melech family. I fish Fowl river and the Mobile river basin a pretty decent amount. So I like that it was born next door.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

We can never have too many fluff chuckers around here. Welcome.

Start with the poling platform...you can always cast from a flat deck or put a cooler up front to stand on.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

crboggs said:


> We can never have too many fluff chuckers around here. Welcome.
> 
> Start with the poling platform...you can always cast from a flat deck or put a cooler up front to stand on.


I agree with casting from a flat deck or a cooler. It's just the little skiff has neither one at the moment. I'm going to pole it around with some counter weight(full 80qt Engel) up front and make sure I like it before I invest time and money in building decks for it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Cej2525 said:


> Jones County, above Hattiesburg.


Ur just north of me, I'm in Picayune, MS.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Looking forward to your project build....Welcome!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Ur just north of me, I'm in Picayune, MS.


Not too far at all. I haven't fished the West side of the state much yet. Seems like the further you go that way the more folks are on the water. Been staying around Gautier/ Pascagoula mostly and doing well. I mostly fish the weekdays and barely run in to another person.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> Looking forward to your project build....Welcome!


It may be a while but I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I've seen your post on the Bull. I had the same problem with my aluminum boat. I sold it and got my East Cape. I'm on the fence about a push pole. I fish most of the time alone. My iPilot has me spoiled. Give a shout before you head south again, I live in Pascagoula. Maybe we can at least run into each other in the marsh. Pat Switzer 228-217-5072


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I've seen your post on the Bull. I had the same problem with my aluminum boat. I sold it and got my East Cape. I'm on the fence about a push pole. I fish most of the time alone. My iPilot has me spoiled. Give a shout before you head south again, I live in Pascagoula. Maybe we can at least run into each other in the marsh. Pat Switzer 228-217-5072


When I read your username in my email notification I knew it had to be the same guy. I have zero issues with my boat 90% of the time. You are right about the iPilot, it's a game changer. I have a 80lb Terrove and it's the bees knees. Trolling bayous and lake shorelines isn't an issue and the cast are far enough that the hull slap doesn't matter as well. But there are plenty of nice shallow flats in the Pascagoula river system as I'm sure you are well aware. My boat drafts less than what my trolling motor needs. This little skiff is for those bright sun shiny days in the fall and winter. I know places where it will allow my to do some sight fishing on the fly my Alweld just can't get too. I'll try to give you a shout later on today if you're around.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. If I happen to not answer, just leave me a message and I call back soon.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I had a very similar boat. It was a G3 hull 1756. I had a custom poling platform built for it. It did have hull slap but these Louisiana redfish did not mind. I still miss that boat.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

G3615 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I had a very similar boat. It was a G3 hull 1756. I had a custom poling platform built for it. It did have hull slap but these Louisiana redfish did not mind. I still miss that boat.


I can tell you the ones in Ms run from it like a bullet out of a gun. I would get out and wade on them but it's just way to much mud. A hard bottom is 2ft of mud!


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey Charlie I registered here while back but I have no flats boat. Been known to tie few salty flies as you know


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Gotta figure this place out. Like how you edit a post? The carpet idea for bow slap is great idea. Would be good for white pearching too.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome bud, I can't wait to make use of my wifes area rug!


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

Sorry but gonna do 3 posts here to post a pic. Hope y'all don't mind. BTW I be from M'sipi too


----------



## Jwhite (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m new to this forum as well. I’m up in Jackson and am full on obsessed with the fly rod. Been on trout for a few years but I’m about to start the rabbit hole of reds as soon as my boat is finished.


----------

